# Have you played Pokémon go?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

Trending right now


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

Naw, and I never plan to try it, but I did enjoy listening to talk show host and veritable grandpa Mark Belling rant for 30 minutes on air about it, repeatedly asking, "WHY WOULD ANYONE ENJOY THIS!?"

Lol ...


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ It's more interactive than most handhelds, and it's Pokémon. So it's fresh yet familiar. Big score for Nintendo. 21 million new people a day since its release. 

I don't wanna play. I wonder if my phone is even good enough, but also... Nah. Not my thing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. But I haven't played anything else, either.


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes i played it a couple of times its okay


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

No, probably won't either :/ I don't hate, in fact it sounds cool...but it's not really for me :/ but I hope anyone else whose playing it is enjoying it.


----------



## lilkittin (Apr 28, 2016)

I might be just a pinch obsessed - but you need to play in pairs. It's dangerous to play that one alone. You end up tripping over stuff or crashing the damnable car.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Never played any of the pokemon games.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

No and I have no desire to. I watched Pokemon as a kid but I never really cared too much for it. I'd just watch it when there was nothing else to watch. I was more of a DBZ person.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope. Wouldn't be caught dead in a river playing Pokemon go.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

No


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

No, but I saw people find something outside a shop today. I don't know much about it.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Nooooooo I don't have a smart phone r.i.p.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I refuse to change with the times! ....So, no I haven't.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nope. Wouldn't be caught dead in a river playing Pokemon go.


Is this a reference to a certain dead body. Because its just mean and made me laugh.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

clarkekent said:


> Is this a reference to a certain dead body. Because its just mean and made me laugh.


Ahahahaha I just got it.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yup, evolved a raichu today. Caught a snorlax yesterday. It's addicting.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What is it? :stu


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a Lumia so I can't play anything.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

No. I've not played it and I have no intentions on doing so either. I've heard a lot about it in recent days and sorry to say this, but it's gone completely over my head :?. 

I was too old for Pokemon when it first come out so it's something that I don't 'get' at all. Generally speaking, anything that gets mass attention or popularity are things I usually dislike or will grow to dislike because of the popularity. 

If you enjoy it, whatever it is or does - good for you. Just leave me out of it!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

No, my phone is a dinosaur.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

No.
I am not really interested in Pokemon but I find the game interesting when I look at the things on the web about it. Though I can't find it on the AppStore, I guess it's not available on here as usual. I am also not sure if I can play it on this hot weather.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I've played it for a few days and I'm already bored with it. The game's too basic and grindy.

It's so awesome that it started a mini Pokemon craze. Hopefully after the craze dies down the stigma surrounding Pokemon will be lessened.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Alkalinity said:


> No and I have no desire to. I watched Pokemon as a kid but I never really cared too much for it. I'd just watch it when there was nothing else to watch. I was more of a DBZ person.


 DBZ! Woot! Any Sailor Moon? It was like fangirls' DBZ. Heh.



Scrub-Zero said:


> Nope. Wouldn't be caught dead in a river playing Pokemon go.


 Awkward reference.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is it? :stu


I don't even know what Pokemon is. All I know is I've heard a lot of it lately.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Awkward reference.


Thanks.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i dun want to get kidnapped


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

No. I love Pokemon, I love the concept, and I love the fact that little communities are springing up around it - but it has such Big Brother Big Data undertones to it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

lisbeth said:


> No. I love Pokemon, I love the concept, and I love the fact that little communities are springing up around it - but it has such Big Brother Big Data undertones to it.


Illuminati: "Nintendo has done well over the years and in implementing the final steps to Operation: Pocket Monster with Go. We shall then see the prospects of our soldiers to fight in the upcoming war of humans vs monsters. We must wait to see the cream of the crop. Those that have caught them all."

(Note: Ah, ****. Just finished it and realized South Park did it. Sort of. Nuts.)


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

I still have yet to try it. 
It's still not available in my country's Play Store (shame on Italy for always being slow like an elephant in anything).
I hope they will finally release it anytime soon, so I can finally see what's all the fuss about it.
I'm so intrigued by the real world thing. I wanna see how many Pokemon's are actually hiding and jumping around my house, LOL :grin2:


----------



## Dark Jewel (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't have a phone.

So no.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

M0rbid said:


> i dun want to get kidnapped


What fi this "Pokémon" game told people to kidnap other people? You know, like getting to the Princess in the Mario Brothers game?

Sick.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

No I have not, & from the things I've been hearing about it; it sounds like an irresponsible & silly waste of time, I'd much prefer people gaming on their couch as unhealthy as that is, this Pokemon Go is starting to get some people & innocent by-standards hurt.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> DBZ! Woot! Any Sailor Moon? It was like fangirls' DBZ. Heh.


Nope. I mean I wanted to watch it but I couldn't figure out when they showed it on TV, like a bunch of other shows I've always wanted to watch


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have an old iphone 4 with ios 6...sooo no, i could'nt even if i wanted to. I was a massive pokemon fan when i was younger, so ofc i wanna try it. Looks a bit awkward to walk around and point your phone around though. Wouldn't go well with anxiety. Besides, i live on the countryside, and i'm not really up for walking into fields of cows and deep forests...


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

I want to play so badly but I still have an iPhone 4 so it wont work...:'(


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

I just downloaded it and got a squirtle. Haven't left the house much to catch one yet but hopefully it forces me to go places instead of sittin on my ***.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Tried it for 10 minutes but doesn't work on my phone. Should I consider myself lucky? haha


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

starsfreak said:


> Tried it for 10 minutes but doesn't work on my phone. Should I consider myself lucky? haha


Time for a new phone? Lol


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

mr hoang said:


> Time for a new phone? Lol


Got it brand new 2 months ago. Huawei P8 lite. Always tells me something about GPS but I didn't care enough to actually find a solution for this.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> What is it? :stu





Just Lurking said:


> I don't even know what Pokemon is. All I know is I've heard a lot of it lately.


This Pokeymon thing is just some new fad. I give it a year at most before the craze dies down.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I was never into Pokemon and I'm not going to start now.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I downloaded it and was casually playing it. But I know nothing about Pokemon...like at all. I just wanted to collect all the 'Pokemons' (again, don't know anything about it, so if that's the incorrect terminology, I give no fricks). But then I found out that some could be incredibly difficult and rare to find, so I haven't opened it up for a week. I don't understand the point otherwise. I also learned that I would have no choice but to walk around following my phone around. Boo.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup I play it. I don't play it that much though. Some people spend their entire day walking around outside and catching pokemon since the release. So I feel like it's done a lot of good, getting people and kids out of the house and exercising. I haven't really gone outside to purposefully catch them yet though. 

I visited my local college and there were some pokestops there and a lot of students there were playing. I saw a group of guys talking to eachother about it and putting up lure modules. My brother said there's literally hundreds if not thousands of people who visit this one major park in my area late at night because there's 10+ pokestops there. He said the parking lot is completely full. And people come there every night. It's really bringing communities together.


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

seems like a huge unnecessary distraction, how will i know what the corrupt politicians are doing if i am chasing cartoon characters with my phone :b


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

They need to do a Gta version like this Pokemon go


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The pokestop closest to my home is now littered with snack bags, candy wrappers and cigarette buds. Few days ago I walked by, I saw empty beer bottles.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*problem with best friend I can have*

and all his friends at pub

who get so excited about phones. we're similar age but can't understand any word what they all talk about.
I'm disappointed about my progress with nurturing potential friendships. Either my fault or we are just on a different level and nothing in common at all, that's nobody's fault? t

I am picky and tightly restrained about common interests. I should stretch my social muscles, skills? This bunch at pub have nothing to say to me, and vice versa. People are infantile or old pensioners to me. Little games finished when I was 17. Description wording is primary school and all terms. Go. Imperative word. I hate all basics of: 'go to' in menus. Move your cursor. All universal. No wordsmith poets in this world. My ideal job would have been a new reporter with camera, writing whole story.. because a friend from uni does that now, in Columbia! We discussed TrueType, fonts, layout, language, headlines.. I liked that at school! Desktop Publishing! PageMaker was much nicer to use than Quark XPress. Now all HTML

Keyboard my proper tool of choice over telly phone by a vast margin. Camera too. Humans have eyes! Why communicate gibberish like apes? Cave dwellers scribbled on walls.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No my phone is the same model what God texted Mose's on when he wanted him to go up the mountain to collect the ten commandments ..


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

I tried it because it is so popular and like the Pokemon Special manga even if i dislike the anime and have never been that much of an fan of the games(too grindy) and it's...okay i guess, nothing special and nothing that wasn't done better by Ingress(except for the social aspect where Pokemon Go destroys Ingress due to being much more popular) before, i just don't feel like it is an very good game.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Most people enjoy this game, the majority people tell they go outside more with this chasing monster game.
They don't realize that this game is changing their minds, chasing virtual things, walking down the street looking thru their smartphones. 
I find it really sad that people now can't enjoy what is real in this world, they have to hide behind those virtual games or apps...

Like my cousin, he's 15y old, we were hiking in a beautiful place with the familly 2 weeks ago, he was constantly playing with his smartphone or checking his facebook, not a ****ing single time he said the place was great or he enjoyed it...
People trapped with their technology...


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, I have. However, I'm not one of those people who actually walk around and stare blindly at my screen. I pull it up whenever I'm in a new place, just to see if there's anything nearby to catch. I recently ran out of pokeballs, and I have no desire to get more, so I think that's it for me. I've always been on the fence about Pokemon in general, even as a kid. Pokemon came out in the US when I was about 5, so I was the perfect age for it. I was never really drawn into it the way a lot of my peers have. I'd play the games when they came out, and I'd watch the anime, but I never obsessed about it.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

for a second


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Well I did bout an hour ago my brothers girlfriend gave me her phone and said go look for pokemon fido ..I said woof woof I mean ok, I caught no pokemon cept the Charmander at the start ...rural Ireland needs more pokemon the EU needs to know this and implement a strategy : /


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I just started playing this. I caught about 4 of them that came to my house, but I'm confused about some stuff. Do they automatically put a Pokemon gym and Pokestops near your house? Because I've got a Pokemon gym right at my house's location, and a Pokestop right across the street. Or is that just a coincidence?

Also, is your phone supposed to get really hot and stutter a lot while playing? Something tells me it's not... but my phone is relatively new and should be able to handle it. It was okay at first, but it started stuttering a lot while I was battling a bat or something.

And how the **** are you supposed to aim? I wasted like 20 balls trying to catch that stupid bat.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, it's the only thing I play these days :3


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

This damn game keeps glitching. I went for a walk yesterday and I looked at the app, but there was nothing - absolutely nothing - there except the map. No Pokemon, no Pokestops, no gyms, etc. Then when I got home the Pokestops reappeared, but their descriptions were blank. I had to restart the app and then it was fixed, but the same thing has happened a couple of times since then. This Pokemon app is starting to annoy me now.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

No & I haven't any plans to


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Long enough to reach level 22, but I recently uninstalled it. I'm done. I'm tired of being late for work because I stayed out too late catching Pokemon.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

no. i have no time for these temporary fads.

Pokemon is soo year 2000-ish anyway.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

R


blue2 said:


> No my phone is the same model what God texted Mose's on when he wanted him to go up the mountain to collect the ten commandments ..


So basically telepathy? Oh god, i want that model!


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

I will not subject myself to meaningless images of cuddly creatures flashing across a pocket-sized screen barely the size of a note card. Such foolish behavior as strolling in the middle of a busy highway just to obtain a fire gecko who's name reminds me of chimichanga will not be tolerated under any circumstances, regardless of the human urge to fit in with an environment of seemingly successful posers who oppose all those who lie outside the ideals of mainstream topics. 

So yeah. I haven't played Pokemon Go, nor will I ever in my short and ever-dwindling lifetime on this earth.


----------



## myself0500 (Jul 31, 2016)

I have no reason to have a phone so no I haven't played it . But I would if I was a normal person and went outside . I love the traditional Pokemon games they are still fun and bring back good memories . I wish they would make a Pokemon MMO and release it on PC , Xbox or PS4 . Nintendo needs to become a game publisher like sega and stop making Hardware Consoles .


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

As far as I know, it's a very popular game now. I decided to try, found it on freepps.top . And I must say that it's very fascinating. I walk all days long to grow eggs (sounds stupid I know). I think, that in a little while it makes me to lose a few pounds lol


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope, because my phone sucks.

But on that note, I'm amazed at how people who play the game are borderline insane. Getting hit by cars, being late for work/school, getting worked up over who's on which team, all sorts of other injuries...

What the **** is wrong with you people? Do you not have self-control? What happened to that popular argument "all mobile games are ****"? Oh, is it because this is Pokemon?

It's gotten to the point where people will make fun of you for playing the ORIGINAL games and not playing Go. **** off.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

TheSilentGamer said:


> Nope, because my phone sucks.


Your phone is beautiful don't let fancy rats convince you of anything else


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Greys0n said:


> As far as I know, it's a very popular game now. I decided to try, found it on freepps.top . And I must say that it's very fascinating. I walk all days long to grow eggs (sounds stupid I know). I think, that in a little while it makes me to lose a few pounds lol


I don't know if my app is malfunctioning or what, but I've had a 10-km egg in the incubator for a while now and it still hasn't hatched. I go for about 10 km walks most days, so the walking isn't a problem for me, but despite walking 10 km several times over, it still doesn't register it. It says that egg is only 7.5 km done, which is obviously wrong. I don't know if it requires you to have the app open with your screen on the entire time you're walking, but it seems that that's the only thing that makes it work properly. That's stupid because who the hell is going to walk around for 10 km with their phone on the whole time? My phone won't even have enough battery for that. I've been cheated out of many kilometres.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_Ɲo̓, aͣnd ℑ'm̘ not plannïng̳ ̴to eith͒er. ℐ ͙don't consid᷁er t᷂᷂᷂r᷂᷂a᷂᷂᷂s᷂᷂᷂᷂h᷂᷂ ̓like ţ͎hat̕ a͜ ℙoké͞mon ᷃game̥._


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. I find it creepy. Connect the dots.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, no plans to either


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Gave up on this game after two weeks. Thought I might get addicted but it just didn't interest me enough and I was a pokemon fan back then.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I don't do mobile gaming.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

No because I don't leave the house except for buying stuff and things like that


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I have absolutely no interest in that kind of thing.


----------

